

Zembly will be suspended on November 30th, 2009 - fuad
http://zembly.com/static/suspend/index.html

======
jacquesm
So, open source the code and make sure that the stuff that was built there
stays alive. If you don't do that then anybody else trying to follow in your
footsteps will have to deal with the 'remember what happened to zembly'
stigma.

If you host something you'd better be prepared to be in for the long haul, and
to have an 'end-of-life' policy in place before you even start.

In fact, people probably should not be using services that do not have an end-
of-life policy.

~~~
dantheman
I've never seen a public end of life policy. I know that some companies that
use a startup's technology often include a clause that if they go out of
business the customer company will be able to buy the technology at a
reasonable price.

Do you know of any examples of such a policy?

~~~
jacquesm
I'm going to make that a special issue of sorts, I really think that would go
a long way towards dealing with plenty of the problems that I see in cloud
services and third party hosted solutions.

This really needs attention.

------
Sukotto
Neither the linked article, nor the "continuously updated FAQs" explain why
they are closing.

What happened? Why are they closing?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Part of sun. Sun is going to oracle land. Cutting costs/things that seem
useless.

------
ynniv
SAAS FTL. We managed to avoid customer backlash by propping MSN Music open for
an extra couple of years, but companies folding with user data is eventually
going to sour public opinion of cloud services. It will probably take 5 to 10
years, so no worries.

~~~
ovi256
Hopefully in that time, some kind of data inter-change standard will appear,
making this point moot.

Imagine import/export compatibility between all popular issue tracking apps.
Given that most follow the ticket paradigm (as they share design pedigree)
this would not be unthinkable from a technical viewpoint. However, it may be
an uphill battle from an economical/political viewpoint : companies may not
find this openness to their benefit.

------
Freebytes
I have never heard of this service, but it looked interesting from examining
the site. Three years is a long time to be in 'beta' for sure, though.

------
unohoo
zembly will be closing down - who cares ?

~~~
dpcan
Probably very few - it appears to be more about another dead SaaS company and
the question of - what happens to the IP/data?

